# Internal vs External Charging : The World according to Mooch



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/20)

The general wisdom has always been to charge vape batteries in an external charger. 

In his latest video Mooch discusses the pros and cons of both methods. The video is worth a watch for new as well as seasoned vapers. For those of you who haven't heard of Mooch, he is the undisputed guru on vaping batteries (yes I know that there is no such thing as a vaping battery}.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------

